

Rate my Startup - Organise Twitter with tags - matouka
http://tags4.me

======
matouka
R.E. eggbrain's inital question "I don't have any real good idea what you are
doing right now -- Twitter is already partially organized by Hashtags, what
more does your website do? Is it looking for bigrams and trigrams to determine
tags? If so 140 characters might not yield you much useful data. If not, could
you explain it a little more?"

Great question! Twitter's hashtags, as far as I can, see are a great idea but
in most part under or misused.

For example, in the stream that I receive, just looking at the first 25 tweets
there were a total of 2 hashtags, #email (which is useless) and #SXSW. I would
have more luck searching for "#imjustsaying" than if I searched for something
like "#programming #rrails". Plus the limit that 140 characters means in many
cases there just isn't room for a descriptive set of hashtags, and do I really
want to only be able to classify information based solely on the author's
suggestion.

I totally agree that looking for bigrams and trigrams in such a limited set of
data would not be very helpful.

So what I thought, and what is the idea behind tags4.me, is that having read
the data and followed any linked information I am the best person to classify
the information in a way that is meaningful to me.

For example the actual reason I created this is that a little while ago I
remembered that I had seen a really good startup a month or so prior float
past in my stream. I checked it out at the time and thought, "gee I must
remember that and tell ___". Well of course a month pasted, I saw the person
and couldn't for the life of me remember it, what the site did, and I couldn't
find it after searching twitter. Hell I didn't even know what to search for.

Now if I had been able to classify that in a way that meant something to me,
for example with the tags "Startup, Programming, Development, Analytics,
Awesome". With my site it takes like 2 seconds and at anytime in the future I
could enter any combination of those tags and see that tweet again.

I just thought that it might be a useful tool, and having followed HN and YC
for a little while, thought I would love to get some feedback from the
community.

